# Two carved maple walking sticks



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

One of the two maple walking sticks has a inlay of a fish and then a spiral all the way down the stick...





  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 6




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 7




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 8




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 5




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 3




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1 2




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Twisted maple with inlay 1




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015








The other maple walking stick has a two tone spiral with different shades to it I don't know if it will show up to well though, it also a maple walking stick.





  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 8




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 7




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 6




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 5




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 4




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 3




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1 2




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple with A 2 tone spiral 1




__
miketryban


__
Jan 26, 2015











  








Maple walking sticfk with a twist 6




__
miketryban


__
Dec 19, 2014


__
2










  








Maple walking sticfk with a twist 5




__
miketryban


__
Dec 19, 2014








Hope you enjoy the photos...


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good looking spiral sticks there. Hope they make good walkers for you.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

they are great to walk with but I give a few away for anybody who want's one, but yes they are great to walk with wherever I go you won't catch me without a walking stick.


----------

